# [ solved] Any in depth dialup HOWTO?

## thorpe

Ive been at this now for a few weeks, so Its starting to get pretty agrovating.

Ive recently moved house and can no longer get ADSL. I origiannly made several attempts at gettong my internal Conexant HFS (winmodem) modem working without success. I posed a thread and was told an external serial modem would be better / easier.

Ive purchased a N-Net GVC 400 serial modem and I am able to communicate with it (some what). I have setup ppp following this guide on the wiki, however, when it comes to the chat_ppp0 script, I have no idea as to what to entire for my init string.

The modem appears to dial, goes through some of that fax type noise then just stops. /etc/init.d/start says [ ok ], but all the lights go out on the modem and I cant ping anything.

I don't have an internet connection at home (im at work) so obviously posting my /etc/conf.d/net file or anything from /var/log/messages is going to be a problem. Anyone got any ideas?

----------

## thorpe

Thanks, but I finally managed to get this working using wvdial instead of pure ppp.

----------

